# Can't decide long or tall tank



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

So I been debating about a long tank or a tall tank. 

I am planning it to be a planted tank, stock will most likely be dwarf cichlids and some smaller plecos. 

I recently picked up a 65 gallon tall tank 36x18x24, which is only about 6inch longer than my 29 gallon so it doesn't look like there is that much more swimming space between the 29 and 65 gallon, cause I want to add some more pairs of cichlids. I am afraid that there's not enough space if I add more since cichlids can be pretty nasty during breeding period.

Also with the plants in the 29 gallon tall, I noticed the plants will grow really tall, the leafs at the top near the light will be very good but at the bottom half will be leafless with the stem only. I am going to assume that's cause by not enough light?

So I just want to get some input as to what some other pro or con between the two and issues I might face with stocking toward each of the respect tank style. Tank size I am looking at are around 65-75 gallon.

Thanks for reading and hopefully will get some helpful reply to help me decide
cause I have the 65 gallon tall just sitting in my room since I can't decide if a long or tall is better for what I want.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

long tank for sure! plants will get better light, more opportunity for interesting landscape and greater distance for the fish to swim!


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

And more room to be territorial - as cichlids are

Also long tank is much easier to clean and maintain - its hard to reach in the 
tall tanks

But I still like tall tanks myself while believing long tanks are better for the fish

Confession - I own or have owned about 8 tall tanks - mostly hexagons (31" H)


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I have 30" tall tank right now, was more of an impulse buy. It's planted as well, so I know what you're looking for here. Honestly, the longer tank is a better choice, the taller the tank is the more of a struggle it will be to provide proper lighting. It will cost you a pretty penny to get the right stuff to penetrate that depth. I do most of my maintenance on a 3-step ladder. So retrospectively, I would have rather bought a longer tank.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A long tank always looks bigger, and 4 feet is the ideal length, because of the number of economical lighting solutions at that length. As well, 75 gallons is one of the sweet spots in aquarium pricing, with Big Al's putting them on sale @ $100. A standard 65 is 48" x 18" x 18" making it ideal for a planted tank. I have 4 4' 30s (48" x 12" x 12") and they grow plants well with cheap lighting as they are only 12" deep.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

You should get a 75 Long

As even though it's only 75g it can be stocked more heavily because of the length plus you can put more plants in a longer tank 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

long forsure.
lighting is the biggest factor - tall tanks look nice with certain fish but long tanks feel much larger. and you get all that room for a nice carpet


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I always favor bigger footprints.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

The impulse buy on the 65 tall didn't turn out to be a good idea, now I have to try to sell it and look for either a 65 or 75 long


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Long is better. Angles or discus would be happier in a tall tank, but dwarfs more often than not keep to the bottom so the larger the area the better. 
Post pics when it is done if you can.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My pair of black angels were happier when I moved them from a tall tank to a long one.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

gotta keep my eye out on forum or kijiji for good deals.

Where is a good place that carry 48x16x16. 48x18x18 style tank. I think 18inch in height is good enough. Might take a while for me to get the tank if I am looking at kijiji lol


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

Nomo said:


> So I been debating about a long tank or a tall tank.
> 
> I am planning it to be a planted tank, stock will most likely be dwarf cichlids and some smaller plecos.
> 
> ...


Cichlids will benefit from a long tank as opposed to a tall one, there will be more room for them to swim horizontally. Tall tanks do tend to have bushy plants at the top and nothing but stalk underneath it's caused by the depth, again I would recommend a long model to resolve this. 
Downside to a long tank, lights, canopy etc will cost more then a tall because they are longer. Depending on your eq setup you may need extensions or longer tubes etc. You will need more substrate/gravel then a tall tank. A tall tank can be a little bit more difficult to clean then a long tank, because your arm and or tools will need to reach down to a deeper bottom. The long tank will take up more square footage in your home. a long tank is more difficult to handle when moving.


----------

